# Ya know BYC has



## wolftracks (Jan 11, 2012)

Room for all of you too

I know for sure I'll still be here and I hope more BYCers decide to come back too, but we have other sections than chickens if any of you want to go back and forth.

Sorry if the decent of fast and furious. It's not that we don't like it here. Matter of fact I read here often, it's just .....wellll

We're all kind of nuts. LOL  BYC is terribly adictive.

Thanks for putting up with us!


----------



## kla37 (Jan 11, 2012)

wolftracks said:
			
		

> Room for all of you too
> 
> I know for sure I'll still be here and I hope more BYCers decide to come back too, but we have other sections than chickens if any of you want to go back and forth.
> 
> ...


Ditto!  I've certainly learned a lot more browsing this site!  The wish list just keeps growing...


----------



## ~GotGoats?~ (Jan 11, 2012)

*I MISS OLD BYC!!!*


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 11, 2012)

* ME TOO *


----------



## elevan (Jan 11, 2012)

Most of our members are already BYC members  

We do hope that you'll be welcoming when we need a place to hang our hat when we have our conversion (whenever that may be).


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 11, 2012)

I will be there on that day but I am usually reading there too, but it's the goats they are addictive and they even have their own codes just ask anyone.


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 12, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I will be there on that day but I am usually reading there too, but it's the goats they are addictive and they even have their own codes just ask anyone.




I knew most here were also there, but we've had new people come in that didn't even know about BYC, and it's always amazed me how so few there, know about this site. 

Just wanted to make sure you all know how much we appreciated you letting us come in and take over. 

Still got some bugs with the new site, but I decided I love it. I had a love/hate thing going on. 

As a Platinmum member I could post unlimited pic, but now everyone can and I like to see more pic. Also unlimited pms, so that will be nice for those who didn't have that There's so much more that you can do without paying for it, although being a paid member sure has some perks. The only downfall for some of us is the auction setup, but that's supposed to be temporary for however long, Nifty has just offered an awesome change. I don't do change well, but I'm finding this new forum very easy to use and I've even found old information I couldn't on the older site. Hopefully it will get even better.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 12, 2012)

wolftracks said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am confused, does the auction tab not work, because it is there with the sticky's what is normally sold too.
what am I missing?


----------



## ~GotGoats?~ (Jan 12, 2012)

I suggest that all you guys here at BYH come over to BYC and look how its gonna be, because I know that you guys are gettin a wbsite makeover as well, and if you know how its going to be, then the change wont be as dramatic and angering as it was for us.......I fear BYC will lose alot of its members due to the change, hopefully the same won't happen here


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

~GotGoats?~ said:
			
		

> I suggest that all you guys here at BYH come over to BYC and look how its gonna be, because I know that you guys are gettin a wbsite makeover as well, and if you know how its going to be, then the change wont be as dramatic and angering as it was for us.......I fear BYC will lose alot of its members due to the change, hopefully the same won't happen here


Excellent suggestion.  So sorry to hear the change frustrated some BYC members to leave.   Change sometimes does get frustrating, but I truly feel everything was done to make the transition smooth.  But your observation and thoughtfulness might help this 2nd change be a bit easier.   And remember, patience is the key.  Nothing good comes easy.  

Thanks and  to the forum.  

This Weekend after work, Ms. Research goes to BYC.  Looking forward to practicing for BYH.  

K


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 13, 2012)

That's such a good idea to practice over there. I wasn't too thrilled at first but got to play with it a little before the switch over. I'm still finding new feathures, but I like it more every time I use it. 

So many people were so angry over the changes and it wa slike a blood bath for a while. If people leave they leave. That can happen even if things were the same. You can't please everyone. 

I had problems using the old site after several years, but I'm actually finding the new one simpler and more dingbat friendly. lol  Right now everyone is learning together, when they give themselves a chance, and it's easier for me to be able to ask questions and get them answered and not set somewhere to read a bunch of stuff I'm going to forget when I close a window. And Nifty made a good point when he said in 30 days if he said we were going to go back to the original site, that people would be just as angry. That many people in one spot, you're bound to have a lot of complaining, but then you have to look at who says what and how many times and in how many threads. 

Like I said before, the main issues are the auction section and the fact that it can run somewhat slower. it has been loading faster for me today, than yesterday. The thing is, it's still the best source for anything chickens and if old members leave, new one's join everyday. 

I'd probably be stoned to death for even joking about it, but with all the games and things played over there, they could cut those out and probably run things a little smoother. LOL Yep and just the right place where they'd all have the supplies to tar and feather me. haha


----------



## kla37 (Jan 13, 2012)

wolftracks said:
			
		

> Yep and just the right place where they'd all have the supplies to tar and feather me. haha


     If you took away the games for the gamers they just might do that to you!  :bun


----------

